# in the dictionary it says that



## FlyingBird

Question: *What does word 'harika' mean?*
Answer:* in dictionary it say that word harika mean 'great'.

*
How would you translate those 2 sentences in bold?


Teşekkürler.


----------



## lluvioso1

*We need some corrections on these english sentences *

Question:What does the word 'harika' mean?
Soru: *Harika sözcüğü ne anlama gelmektedir?
*
Answer: In dictionary, it is said that the word 'harika means 'great'.
Yanıt*: Sözlükte, harika sözcüğününün "great" anlamına geldiği söyleniyor.


Hope, you got it 
*


----------



## Black4blue

I would say,

_-Great sözcüğü ne demek?
-Sözlükte harika diyor/yazıyor._

This is more natural.


----------



## FlyingBird

lluvioso1 said:


> Sözlükte, harika sözcüğünün*ün* "great" anlamına geldiği söyleniyor.


i don't understand only word i put in red bold color. 

İ would understand if it was 

harika sözcüğünün anlamı but harika sözcüğünün*ün* anlamı 

Also why didn't you put 'geldiğini' instead of 'geldiği'?


Cause:

Onun geldiği*ni *söylemek
Bu*nu* söylemek

So why not 

Harika sözcüğünün great anlamına geldiğini söyleniyor?


----------



## sufler

FlyingBird said:


> harika sözcüğünün anlamı but harika sözcüğünün*ün* anlamı



I believe it was just a typo *lluvioso *didn't notice, because I also can't see any justification for the extra -in suffix 



FlyingBird said:


> Also why didn't you put 'geldiğini' instead of 'geldiği'?



Accusative suffix is unnecessary here, because the sentence's verb is passive: söyle*n*iyor.
So actually the phrase geldiği acts as the subject here, so it can't take any case suffixes.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you, i got it 

one more question, why it's used 'sözcük' and not 'kelime'?

is there any difference or they can be used interchangeably?


----------



## Black4blue

_Sözcük_ is Turkish.
_Kelime_ is Arabic.

No difference.


----------

